# How do I change my home page?



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I had had msn for a long time. Geek Squid went through my puter with it here at home. When they were done, I had google. Since I didn't like the finished product, I took it to geek squid and they fixed the problem. I then asked them to change it back to msn which they did. Just now, it changed itself to ask. How do I get it back to msn.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> I had had msn for a long time. Geek Squid went through my puter with it here at home. When they were done, I had google. Since I didn't like the finished product, I took it to geek squid and they fixed the problem. I then asked them to change it back to msn which they did. Just now, it changed itself to ask. How do I get it back to msn.


 ............Tools>Internet Options>Look at the very TOP of the page , you can add whatever you want it to be ! , fordy


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

fordy said:


> ............Tools>Internet Options>Look at the very TOP of the page , you can add whatever you want it to be ! , fordy


 Once you do that and if you have the page open I believe it says "Use Currant Page" If it does just click on that and bingo it is set.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Where do I find tools. I looked at the gear and house,, and star at upper R, and looked at the google globe at the lower L side. Nada.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

FarmboyBill said:


> Where do I find tools. I looked at the gear and house,, and star at upper R, and looked at the google globe at the lower L side. Nada.


 ..............Look at top left corner of your screen , it says File-Edit-View-Favorites-TOOLS-Help ! Click on TOOLS , Internet Options is at the bottom of the next screen ! , fordy


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Which browser are you using? IE? Chrome? Firefox? they are all different.
Since it changed to Ask - it did it because you clicked something that gave it permission to do so, probably as part of an update to something or a download.

Always be aware of what you are clicking OK to.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

mnn2501 said:


> Since it changed to Ask - it did it because you clicked something that gave it permission to do so, probably as part of an update to something or a download.


Yes, and with that permission a rogue application or toolbar can modify the fundamental Firefox settings so that changing the home page only lasts for that session. When Firefox restarts the home page might be changed again.

If that happens the only way out of it is to edit the Firefox configuration in about:config. I was monitoring this thread to see if that become necessary. I'm reluctant to provide instructions for about:config because inexperienced users can really foul things up in there.


----------

